# Shooting Pigeons in Nevada- long!



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I am so upset right now! Everyday, weather permitting of course, I send my 14 racers out to fly. They circle the neighborhood and surrounding desert, and they always come back to check in every hour or so. Everyday around 3pm , I whistle and they drop out of the sky & trap within 30 seconds. Such good birds!

Today, around 2pm I hear gunshots in the distance. Nothing out of the ordinary, lot of chukar & duck hunters here. At 3pm the phone rings, 3 very confused young guys passing the phone around til one had the nerve to speak and tell me he shot my banded bird. (Ok, I tried to remain calm and stop my lip from quivering.) He went on to say he was hunting with his friends and it was an accident. Well, I told him I know dove season is over, so what are you out hunting ... he tells me GEESE! I about fainted! He mistook a pigeon for a goose?! I explained these are not feral pigeons they are banded racing birds, since he had one in his possession he found this out. He apologized. I told him I wanted the bird back. Then the story changed that he doesn't have it, his friend took it. Blah blah blah. He'll go get his friend, call him back. Well I waited 30 minutes called back the number from my caller ID and told them I want the bird. Went and met the somewhere between 19-22 yr old rancher's kid. Come to find out (the story changed again of course) he was out at the dairy, which is a mile from my house and saw my bird eating grain so shot it. Then he said the bird was flying overhead, not eating the grain. Story kept changing. I told him before I drove to meet him, I rounded up my birds and had 3 missing (which I did). He swore he only shot the one. After a lecture on racing pigeons & shooting banded birds he felt he did me a favor somehow. I told him I did him the favor by not showing up with the sheriff! He did mention how his dad told him to prepare for legal action against him, so Daddy seems smart, pity he didn't teach his kid the difference between a pigeon & a goose!

I came home and buried my first casualty in the back yard. When I was walking back to the house I saw another one of the missing birds, a white one I got from BigT, he was shot in the wing but was able to make it home. The bird has been cleaned up and is in good condition at this time, got all the buckshot granules out of his wing and he is quarantined. I am still missing a red check, who has not made it home at all.

Now, I am registered with ARPU and searched their site. I have searched the Nevada Revised Statutes til I am bug-eyed. Does anyone know if there is a law against shooting banded pigeons in Nevada? I don't believe this was a hunting error, not when I have one dead, one shot & injured, and one missing. More like 3 ******* offspring with guns out having a fun time shooting birds! I plan on going to Div of Wildlife in morning to question this, except this is a small farmy community where everyone is related somehow, and they have never heard of a "racing pigeon", just Walmart brand pigeons! I want to make sure this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope someone is able to advice you on Nevada law!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your birds kbraden. here is what I found about nevada law.

Sec. 8.28.120. Animal fighting; pigeon shoots.

It is unlawful for any person to keep or use, or be in any manner connected with or interested in the management of, or receive money or other things of value for the admission of any person to a house, apartment, pit or place to wilfully procure or permit the same to be used or occupied for such baiting or fighting, or to instigate, promote, arrange or carry on, or do any act as assistant, umpire, principal, spectator or otherwise, in aid of or calculated to encourage or further any fight between birds or animals. It is unlawful for any person to provide or use pigeons or other birds, or to fire upon the same, in connection with any "shoot" which may result in the killing or injuring of any pigeons and such other birds.

(Code 1966, § 11.24.100; Ord. No. 2706, § 1, 10-23-78) 

7.32.110 Keeping animals for fights--Shooting animals or birds.

(A) It is unlawful for any person to:

(1) Own, keep, or use, or be in any manner connected with or financially interested in the management of, or to receive money or other thing of value for the admission of any person to, a house, apartment, pit or place procured or permitted to be used or occupied for an animal fighting venture;

(2) Instigate, promote, arrange, or carry on an animal fighting venture;

(3) Breed or train any animal for the purpose of using the animal in an animal fighting venture;

(4) Keep or possess any animal under circumstances evincing an intent to use the animal in an animal fighting venture; or

(5) Perform any act as assistant, umpire, principal, spectator or otherwise in a fight between animals, or in aid of or calculated to encourage or further any animal fighting venture.

(B) It is unlawful for any person who is not engaged in training a dog for field trial or hunting, or in staging a field trial or training class, to fire upon any animal, including a pigeon or other bird, unless hunting pursuant to authority granting from the U.S. Government, the State, or one of their respective political subdivisions.


http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusnvodlasvegas_reno.htm


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

*Bluecheckard*

THANK YOU VERY MUCH! I have briefly spoken to Dept. of Wildlife this morning, and am currently waiting for a call back. They too verified this is illegal. So action will be taken against the hillbillies! Not for the monetary loss, but strictly for the point of the matter so it does not happen to my birds again.

My white bird is doing well this morning, bleeding has stopped and is clotting nicely. His wing is sore tho, he resists stretching it out so I am not going to make him. He may end up being a prisoner who can't fly. Not sure yet. Was rechecking all birds again this morning, there is a smell of gunpowder on 2 more of them, but no injury. Red Check VanMoorsel, still not home. 

Again, thank you Bluecheckard


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

P.s Excellent Website!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

what a raw deal! Its unfortunate that it happened and it sounds as if(although unwilling to say so)the shooter knows they were in the wrong. If I was in your place I would request that the offender give me his gun in trade for the bird it took...why?...I figure MOST gun owners place importance on thier weapons(much like we do our birds)and a loss of such a weapon might envoke better thinking next time. I also believe that the less law enforcement gets envolved with anything the better. Again...very sorry for the loss


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I personally think you are taking this too far, as far as getting the law involved. They knew they did wrong and even called you. They didn't have to.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

kbraden said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH! I have briefly spoken to Dept. of Wildlife this morning, and am currently waiting for a call back. They too verified this is illegal. So action will be taken against the hillbillies! Not for the monetary loss, but strictly for the point of the matter so it does not happen to my birds again.
> 
> My white bird is doing well this morning, bleeding has stopped and is clotting nicely. His wing is sore tho, he resists stretching it out so I am not going to make him. He may end up being a prisoner who can't fly. Not sure yet. Was rechecking all birds again this morning, there is a smell of gunpowder on 2 more of them, but no injury. Red Check VanMoorsel, still not home.
> 
> Again, thank you Bluecheckard


Your Welcome kbraden.
I see justice will be serve for those poor birds.. hope that white bird recover and hope you get your other red check back....


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Xueoo said:


> I personally think you are taking this too far, as far as getting the law involved. They knew they did wrong and even called you. They didn't have to.


They didn't have to pull the trigger either!!! I personally applaud him for fighting for his birds. If someone shot your dog would you call the police about it? I would! I called the police when my birds were shot, unfortunately I didn't know who shot them, so all the police could do was come take pictures and file it away in case it happened again.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

kbraden said:


> I am so upset right now! Everyday, weather permitting of course, I send my 14 racers out to fly. They circle the neighborhood and surrounding desert, and they always come back to check in every hour or so. Everyday around 3pm , I whistle and they drop out of the sky & trap within 30 seconds. Such good birds!
> 
> Today, around 2pm I hear gunshots in the distance. Nothing out of the ordinary, lot of chukar & duck hunters here. At 3pm the phone rings, 3 very confused young guys passing the phone around til one had the nerve to speak and tell me he shot my banded bird. (Ok, I tried to remain calm and stop my lip from quivering.) He went on to say he was hunting with his friends and it was an accident. Well, I told him I know dove season is over, so what are you out hunting ... he tells me GEESE! I about fainted! He mistook a pigeon for a goose?! I explained these are not feral pigeons they are banded racing birds, since he had one in his possession he found this out. He apologized. I told him I wanted the bird back. Then the story changed that he doesn't have it, his friend took it. Blah blah blah. He'll go get his friend, call him back. Well I waited 30 minutes called back the number from my caller ID and told them I want the bird. Went and met the somewhere between 19-22 yr old rancher's kid. Come to find out (the story changed again of course) he was out at the dairy, which is a mile from my house and saw my bird eating grain so shot it. Then he said the bird was flying overhead, not eating the grain. Story kept changing. I told him before I drove to meet him, I rounded up my birds and had 3 missing (which I did). He swore he only shot the one. After a lecture on racing pigeons & shooting banded birds he felt he did me a favor somehow. I told him I did him the favor by not showing up with the sheriff! He did mention how his dad told him to prepare for legal action against him, so Daddy seems smart, pity he didn't teach his kid the difference between a pigeon & a goose!
> 
> ...


*DOVE HUNTING SEASON KEEP YOUR BIRDS IN UNTIL JAN 2011. Here in California it is against the law but there is a kicker, if during Dove SEASON a hunter shoots a pigeon he is excused as a racer looks a lot like a rand tail dove/pigeon when one is looking up at the underside of the birds in flight. *
GEORGE.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I can understand why you are mad, but I very much doubt, that those guys will shoot another one of your pigeons. 
They probably thought they were shooting feral pigeons when it happened.
The fact that they bothered to trace the band and call shows that they have taken at least some responsibility.
You may want to ask them to reimburse you for the lost and wounded birds.
If you come down hard on them, there is a good chance that they will shoot your pigeons in the future for revenge and you won't be able to prove what happened.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

If they had not called you, you would never had been able to do anything abotu your lost/injured birds. I would use this as an opportunity to educate them abotu pigeon racing, as well as the money that is involved in the birds. Let them know that good racers are not cheap! If they seem ernest and upset about doing this, and offer some sort of payment fro your lost birds, I would leave it at that. Remember, they _did_ trace your bird, call you, and help you get your deceased bird back.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Matt- Thank you for the applause (I am a "she" by the way  )

George- dove season ended last month here, it is goose season now.

Keith- they didn't trace the band, I have personal phone number bands, in addition to ARPU bands on my birds. Phone number was in plain sight.(this guy wasn't smart enough to trace a band anywho)

arherp- well, they did not offer to pay for the birds, or damages, even after I told him how much this cost me. Little twit told me they shot the one bird, but I got another living proof with bullet thru the wing, and 3rd never came home. Yes, the hillbilly was WELL educated in racing birds when I picked up my poor dead pigeon, and got a lesson in quite a few other moral standards that day.

This little back woods town... hmmm, what can I say. State law specifies a domestic bird , which is pigeon, as livestock. Livestock is defined as personal property. Personal property was destroyed. Sargent at the local sheriffs office was extremely helpful & useful, which shocked me, after we got past the "it's a what type of pigeon?". He went out of his way to learn about the racing pigeons, training methods, and met with the DA to see what could be done. All in a nut shell... he took a report and filed it in his desk. Said if this happens again, he will stand by my side in a small claims case to file for the value of the birds, because he saw it as "destruction of personal property". He also made a trip out to the shooters house and gave them a little education on gun control & the law. Apparently it wasn't the first time he has had a word with this shooter 

I guess this is when the pigeon hobby has it's downside... when you only keep a handful (14 in my case) of personal flyers, you handle them everyday since birth and train them to trap and come to a whistle. Each one has it's own personality & quirks, so you do get attached when each one has had daily physical contact. If I had 50 birds, maybe it would be different because they may not all get the same type of individual attention. If it had been a hawk attack, maybe I would feel differently because the pigeons at least had a chance to fly for their life. But this... they never saw coming. 

Turns out the Sargent who got involved LOVES birds and this sport / hobby fascinated him! He wants 2 birds for his kids!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Xueoo said:


> I personally think you are taking this too far, as far as getting the law involved. They knew they did wrong and even called you. They didn't have to.


I disagree. I think you would retract that comment if you found out it was one of your best birds that was aimlessly killed for fun. To say at least those people called back and apologized is pretty ignorant. Look how many times the story changed. I think at least a warning to those people from the authorities is warranted.

You would call the authorities if it was "your ox that's being gored."


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

This was copied from another thread that Xeuoo replied to: 


Xueoo said:


> Racing pigeons is a waste of time for me, really.


So with that said... I don't expect much understanding from this person.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Kal-El said:


> I disagree. I think you would retract that comment if you found out it was one of your best birds that was aimlessly killed for fun. To say at least those people called back and apologized is pretty ignorant. Look how many times the story changed. I think at least a warning to those people from the authorities is warranted.
> 
> You would call the authorities if it was "your ox that's being gored."


One incident should not make somebody wish the sky to fall on the perpetrators. You have to use some reasoning. If it happens again..and again, then that's another issue.

If somebody came to me and said, "hey, I killed some of your birds. I thought they were wild". I'd say, "yeah, that's alright. These are racing pigeons. They come back home when I let them out". 

I've had many birds killed. No big deal. Many more where they came from.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

kbraden said:


> This was copied from another thread that Xeuoo replied to:
> 
> So with that said... I don't expect much understanding from this person.


This situation doesn't have to apply to pigeons specifically. It can be any personal belonging. I'll give them a second chance before wishing ill will on them. I just have better tolerance than most. Not worth it to be angry. 

For the record, pigeons are a waste of my time. But, it doesn't mean they mean any less to me than what I consider my #1 hobby. I spend more time and effort with the pigeons than I do with all others.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Xueoo said:


> One incident should not make somebody wish the sky to fall on the perpetrators. You have to use some reasoning. If it happens again..and again, then that's another issue.
> 
> If somebody came to me and said, "hey, I killed some of your birds. I thought they were wild". I'd say, "yeah, that's alright. These are racing pigeons. They come back home when I let them out".
> 
> *I've had many birds killed. No big deal. Many more where they came from.*


 WOW


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

kbraden said:


> Matt- Thank you for the applause (I am a "she" by the way  )
> 
> George- dove season ended last month here, it is goose season now.
> 
> ...


*Each state has its own dove season and, it can be different, in different counties within that state and some states have more then one season. California has one in OCT or NOV and the second one in DEC.You must check the hunting laws in your own state to be sure. *GEORGE


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

To some people, pigeons are just pigeons. To others, each pigeon is different and unique, especially if that pigeon is a great breeder and/or racer. Some people just care more than others.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Xueoo said:


> For the record, pigeons are a waste of my time. But, it doesn't mean they mean any less to me than what I consider my #1 hobby. I spend more time and effort with the pigeons than I do with all others.





Xueoo said:


> I've had many birds killed. No big deal. Many more where they came from.


With comments like that, maybe you should concentrate on the other hobbies and have less wasted time  (The pigeons would probably prefer that too 



kbraden said:


> So with that said... I don't expect much understanding from this person.


Point taken


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I know its hard to take the loss, but young people make mistakes and some times have pour judgment, as long as you learn from your mistakes and dont make them again then it is education. (just my opinion) You stated that his father seemed concerned, maybe you should talk to his father and tell him you will take leagal action unless you three have a good talk. (maybe ask the sheriff to go along as well) If i was that young man you, the sheriff and my father would have a big impression on me and i am sure it would help. If you just go after him legally then he may shoot them and walk away.... Be grateful he called and try to educate first, if that doesn't work then move forward. Good luck.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The story is sad, but here is one way I look at it. Those young guys realized that they did something wrong by shooting your pigeons(intentionally or not). So they decided to call you perhaps to apologize (expecting that perhaps they wont get into trouble). Now when you threatened them it was not what they expected so they become defensive and did those excuses. Personally it took guts to call you and admit that they shot your pigeons. They didn't have to do that and incriminate themselves, but they did anyhow. Perhaps you should have an agreement with these guys not to shoot your pigeons again instead of doing the police or legal stuff. And if they don't do that then you will pursue other avenues. When someone shot my pigeon ( I heard a shot at the location where my birds were flying and my birds ended up flying all four corners and I ended up with a missing bird) the cop said that if I haven't personally seen it myself I had no case. Your case is obviously different. They self incriminated themselves.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think what Xueoo is saying is that he or she is not obsessed with pigeons. And there is understanding that birds get killed and it should not be the end of the world. Pet pigeons dying still hurts though in my opinion. I still miss my dead pet pigeons. They are individuals to me and not numbers. But we all have different views about pigeons and I can't force my own beliefs to anyone here.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have learned to take my time and think things through before i make a bad decision, give it a couple days then when you cool down, go talk to them..... You may be surprised to find that they aren't that bad and i am sure they feel bad, or he would NOT have contacted you.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I am not pursuing the legal action, I did thoroughly get my point across to the young guy with the gun. Just hoping I gave enough of an educational talk & he saw how upset I was, so hoping this will not happen again. Hopefully he understood and told his friends to find something else to shoot at. 
Now I know where the topic stands with our county & their lack of rules regarding pigeons in this area. Every year they have a "bird" festival here at the park (which is a patch of half dead grass LOL). The Div of Wildlife sets up small tables and educates on local birds in the area (hawks, ducks, geese, eagles, etc...) It is a very basic and uneventful day of activities, since our town is so small. I think this year I may go down and set up a table and take a few of my racers and introduce the topic to our one horse town. So the next time I tell someone I have racing pigeons,they don't say " a what?"


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea....... Education is your BEST weapon, not a SHOTGUN...


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I lose maybe 1 to 3 birds each year to human hands that I know of, mostly from BB holes or the like found on the dead or dying bird. 

The place I used to live at had a wooded field where kids were known to hang out and do kid things, including shooting pigeons. I've gone to several groups and told them to not shoot pigeons flying around because they were my racing pigeons, and if they looked across the street that's my house and where the pigeons fly from. ALL of them got interested in racing pigeons, with some now housing one or two breeding pairs. These birds are somewhat fascinating to people. These were middle to high school kids for the most part. One kid in particular, now a college student at Oregon, became a driver for me when I wanted to test my pigeons. He's taken birds with him when driving back to school from home and is the reason I know my young birds can fly 550 air miles and old birds 670 at least. 

I'm a calm quiet guy at heart. I don't understand people who are the opposite of me. My wife, she's the opposite of me. She's always in trouble...


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I too am a calm, quiet person for the most part. I stay to myself and stay home, and I can count my friends on one hand. I like it that way. I love animals, especially my animals. Actually, I like them more than I like people. So when you mess with one of my animals, Lord Help You!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is a good idea about the education thing. Lots of people are clueless about (racing) pigeons in general. People's idea of pigeons is those they see in the park (ferals). I think pest control people were more successful promoting anti-pigeons thing than pro-pigeon people.


----------



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

Ya, those kids are dumb! They never should have called, but they did, tried to tell a lie and back peddled after you said you were going to prosecute them. They will do it again, but next time they won't say anything. And you can really smell gunpowder on your wounded bird hu? Ya right! I can never smell it on any of the birds I hunt.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Uh, ok........


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

grau geist said:


> Ya, those kids are dumb! They never should have called, but they did, tried to tell a lie and back peddled after you said you were going to prosecute them. They will do it again, but next time they won't say anything. And you can really smell gunpowder on your wounded bird hu? Ya right! I can never smell it on any of the birds I hunt.


Well your nose is broke then or you are just used to it...I can smell it on the birds I hunt when I clean them.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

grau geist said:


> Ya, those kids are dumb! They never should have called, but they did, tried to tell a lie and back peddled after you said you were going to prosecute them. They will do it again, but next time they won't say anything. And you can really smell gunpowder on your wounded bird hu? Ya right! I can never smell it on any of the birds I hunt.


I never told them I would prosecute, they were backpeddling as soon as they opened their mouth! YES, I could smell gunpowder. And honestly, I wish they hadn't called because I think it would have been easier to accept that my birds just got lost or became hawk food, rather than know for a fact they were shot out of the sky for no damn reason.

P.S. after looking at your profile, mentioning "field trail", guessing you actually hunt pigeons. Hmm, real nice. No wonder I got a negative opinion from you. If this is the case, you are no better than the punk who shot my birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just noticed this thread. I'm so sorry for the loss of your birds, and can imagine how you feel about it. I too know each of my birds personally, with all their different personalities and traits, and losing any one of them for such a horrible reason would be devastating. Not all people who keep pigeons can relate to this unfortunately, as their birds are just another number to them and really don't mean anything. Those people shouldn't keep birds. But unfortunately they do. Just wanted to say how sorry I am that all this happened, and I think your idea of educating the people around there is a very good decision. Also agree that it is good that you are not going after them, as they would probably then go after more of your birds to get back at you. I hope you have no more problems like this in the future. Also, you can argue with an uncaring person til the cows come home, but it is quite pointless, as they are just not going to get it, so why bother with him. You are wasting your time.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I also wanted to say how sorry I am this happened to your birds and you. I think you handled it quite appropriately.
I wanted to post here earlier to say this, but the last time I posted in the 'Homing & Racing' forum, I was confronted by a 'not so nice' person that didn't like what I said. I got the impression that if we don't race, we're not welcome in this 'category' 
Again, I'm sorry and I hope they learned a lesson.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Can we just give (constructive) criticism without personal attacks? All this politics is getting on my nerve. I almost quit this forum because of this. Let us share and learn ideas. Personal attacks don't add to our knowledge. It makes us (sound) enemies instead even though we share the same interest.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Can we just give (constructive) criticism without personal attacks? All this politics is getting on my nerve. I almost quit this forum because of this. Let us share and learn ideas. Personal attacks don't add to our knowledge. It makes us (sound) enemies instead even though we share the same interest.


I agree, and if you haven't noticed......I'm not posting as much anymore - for just that reason.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

OK I deleted the negitive posts lets try to keep our cool and keep the post clean. Name calling does not help anyone. I do not want to close this thread So lets keep on subject


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I know this is old and i just wondered what ever happend? I hope something did.. NO matter what Breaking the LAW IS AGINST THE LAW... END OF STORY!!! I hope you got him ... do ..


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

KBRADEN....Invite the guys who shot your birds to your place..Show them your loft and birds...Tell them about all the lives that were saved during WW1 & WW2 etc,when homing pigeons made it through gunfire etc to get the messeges to the allies....Get them to like the birds,and they will be carefull,everytime they are out hunting.....You can catch alot of bears with honey,but never with salt !!!......Make friends with them,and you will not have this terrible act happen again....Alamo


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Alamo said:


> KBRADEN....Invite the guys who shot your birds to your place..Show them your loft and birds...Tell them about all the lives that were saved during WW1 & WW2 etc,when homing pigeons made it through gunfire etc to get the messeges to the allies....Get them to like the birds,and they will be carefull,everytime they are out hunting.....You can catch alot of bears with honey,but never with salt !!!......Make friends with them,and you will not have this terrible act happen again....Alamo


VERY wise words.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Also, how is the white bird? 

Tony


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Big T, the white one made a full recovery after being caged for a month and is flying better than ever! Some small feathers never grew back, so you can see the faint circular shape of the bullet hole, but other than that, bird is great!

Alamo, these people have no interest in an education on pigeons. If it doesn't concern farming, cattle, or crops then they want nothing to do with it. Which is sad, but farm born & raised, "good old boy" community 

Funny thing tho... Right before all this occured back in December, we had a contractor over doing some remodeling work. He was well educated on the birds while he was here. Thought the whole racing pigeon hobby was astounding! Well, shortly after the incident, the contractor came by. He said the kid was shooting off at the mouth down at the local bar, proud about his shooting the pigeons. Little did he know the contractor knew a thing or two. Long story short, kid got well educated by the contractor that night, and so did the rest of the farming clan that was there. Our contractor is well respected in this community, so when he says "don't shoot the lady's pigeons" it is set in stone 
I did inquire with local Sheriff's dept. Turns out the Sargent I spoke with is an avid bird lover also, so he too took a great interest in all this. He spoke with the DA office and did find out that to shoot a banded/ privately owned bird is a misdemeanor offense. Privately owned (banded) pigeons are classed as domestic birds, which is personal property. So to kill a persons pigeon "domestic bird" is classed as destruction to personal property. (not that I would go to this extent, I don't think I will have problems again after all this) Who would have thought tho! 
The Sargent is also now the proud owner of 4 racing pigeons


----------



## Pigenfan (May 28, 2011)

*second thought*

Ok, just to be clear. So you let your pets out, they left your property, left your control and safety of your home and residence. The kids, or hillbillies was it, were not next door shooting over your property lines, nor did they know your pigeons were not feral and you are pissed off. Let's look at it from another point of view. Some pigeons never return to the pen, now I"m sure yours are very bright and way smarter than an average pigeon. But your pet pigeons were eating a farmers crop every day it seems. Did you offer to pay him for feeding them? They were traveling from dairy to dairy spreading disease possibly harming people and their food supply. Your pets could be causing a nuisance, defecating on the neighbors farm houses, equipment and most likely in the cattle's food. 

So, how were these kids supposed to know your pigeons were special? Did you track your birds and warn the nearby farms they your birds might be there? Did you put some marking on the birds? Frankly, pigeon bands are hard to see and plenty of birds have them. 
These guys did the right thing by calling you and telling you what happened. They caught your pigeons steeling food and assumed they were feral. As anyone would. 

This could have been avoided, keep them where they belong, in a pen. Safe and alive. Do you let your dog run loose to rape and pillage the neighborhood? Of course not, pets are pets, treat them like that. Newsflash, you don't own the neighbors property and when your pet crosses the border, they are prey, not pet.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Are you for real? Did you READ the issue at all? (which BTW is resolved & 6 months old) Where on earth did you get the idea my pigeons ate the farmers crops? (as you so stated) And where did you get the idea they travel from dairy to dairy spreading disease? (again as you so stated) 

My birds, like any well trained birds, fly when they are released. They do not stop off at the corner market for free handouts, they know where food is and they fly til they come home to that food. The birds were not caught stealing food, the kid made up these excuses to cover his butt for the whole incident. Had you read the posts, you would have seen this.

From your way of thinking, you are obviously not a pigeon person, nor will I waste my time continuing to comment on your remarks. 



Pigenfan said:


> Ok, just to be clear. So you let your pets out, they left your property, left your control and safety of your home and residence. The kids, or hillbillies was it, were not next door shooting over your property lines, nor did they know your pigeons were not feral and you are pissed off. Let's look at it from another point of view. Some pigeons never return to the pen, now I"m sure yours are very bright and way smarter than an average pigeon. But your pet pigeons were eating a farmers crop every day it seems. Did you offer to pay him for feeding them? They were traveling from dairy to dairy spreading disease possibly harming people and their food supply. Your pets could be causing a nuisance, defecating on the neighbors farm houses, equipment and most likely in the cattle's food.
> 
> So, how were these kids supposed to know your pigeons were special? Did you track your birds and warn the nearby farms they your birds might be there? Did you put some marking on the birds? Frankly, pigeon bands are hard to see and plenty of birds have them.
> These guys did the right thing by calling you and telling you what happened. They caught your pigeons steeling food and assumed they were feral. As anyone would.
> ...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to see a pigeon try to rape and pilage though


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to live in NV,if u proceded with this and look for any kind of retaliation agains this person, them they might keep shooting ur birds for revenge, but this time they wont call, patch things up, and move on, as sad as it s, u just cant tag along averytime ur birds r on the air.
legally they can argue they didnt see the bands on the birds or play dumb, feral pigeons r nor federally protected and the state of NV will laugh at u for somebody shooting a pigeon that belongs to u near his property, specially if u try to sue them, it s just life, probably those kids will shoot anything that move on the air.


----------

